
Dear Google: Podcast app requires location history to subscribe to a podcast - exabrial
If one downloads the Google&#x27;s Podcast app, you are unable to subscribe or unsubscribe to any podcasts unless you have location and web history enabled for your Google account.<p>Similarly, in Google Maps, it will not keep a phone local list of places you&#x27;ve searched unless it&#x27;s synced to your Google account and you have web and location history enabled.<p>Is there a chance both of these issues could be fixed? I really don&#x27;t want GPDR-style regulations in the USA, but I feel that this sort of forceful behavior is going to send us down that road. Please consider being kinder to your user base. We love your products, but privacy should be our choice.
======
mtgx
Stop using Google's products. That's the only real choice you have. Besides,
there are plenty of great podcast apps.

